# Sticky  2011 Kidding Tally 462 Bucks/ 480 does....Doe year



## RPC

Since I thought it was cool to see what everyone had last year I wanted to do it again this year.

If you could put when your doe kidded and if she had :kidblue: or :kidred: and how many that would be awesome. This way we can see if it is a buck or doe year.

Try to just use one Post and just edit it every time they kid. That way this doesn't end up 30 pages long.


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I will start it out. I have all boer goats.

Athena x Allison's Urban Cowboy Due: 01-05-11 Kidded:01/08/11 :kidred: :kidblue:

Jasmine X Allison's Urban Cowboy Due: 02-14-11 Kidded: Miscarried

Joy x Paintball Due: 03-22-11 Kidded:3/26/11 :kidred:

Sky X Paintball Due: 03-23-11 Kidded:3/22/11 One DOA :kidblue:

Faith X Paintball Due:?? end of April Kidded:4/30/11 :kidblue:

Ruby X Paintball Due: 05-18-11 Kidded: NOT BRED


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

cool!

(Alpine)
Angel x HewaHewa Ali'i, Due 2/14 Kidded: * kidded 2-17-2011 :kidblue: :kidblue:* 
Boers 
MyKidsFarm Javelin 88% x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 2/16 Kidded: *kidded 2-1-2011 :kidblue: :kidred: , both dead*
North Country Rose 75% x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 3/14 Kidded:
North Country Narcissus FB x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 4/20 Kidded:
Kennelwood Katie 50% x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 4/22 Kidded:
RHR Moose Calypso 88% x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 5/23 Kidded:
MyKidsFarm Eureka FB x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 4/25 Kidded:
GRG Spirit 75% x Toth's Gold Rush, Due 4/27 Kidded:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

This should be fun!

All my does are bred to our buck = Hopewell's Longstreet

Ithma due- 1/1/11 kidded: 1/5/11 :kidred: :kidblue:

Trouble due- 2/25/11 kidded: :kidblue: :kidred:

Sweetheart -due 2/25/11 kidded: :kidred: :kidblue:

Snow White -due 2/2?/11 kidded: :kidred: :kidblue:

Wild Child -due 4/26/11 kidded: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## comingsummers

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

This will be fun!
All three bred to registered purebred Sable buck Dakota.
Bibi - Due 5/11/11 Kidded: 5/11/11 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Pinky - Due 5/15/11 or 6/4/11 Kidded: 6/3/11 :kidred: 
Dewdrop - due 5/22/11 Kidded: 5/26/11 :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

My does

Lola X Dude: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Sadie X Sampson: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Ziva X Dude: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Sweet Pea X Sampson: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Luna X Deviant: :kidred: :kidblue:

5 does and 8 bucklings two deaths making it a total of 6 bucklings


----------



## liz

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

My ND girls:
Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope X Rockabilly Ranch Chief...due 2/10/11, kidded 2/10 :kidred: :kidred: 
Hollow Ache-R Binkey X Chief ...due 2/23/11, kidded 2/22 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: (last boy passed)
Pygmy/ND
Bailey X Hank....due 2/15/11, kidded 2/20 :kidblue:

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :angelgoat:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

LOVE THIS!

Heres my line up!

AMF... And then some(Daisy) x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
CRF Castle Rock Porsche x CRF Castle rock jasper. KIDDED:
Apple Hill kids QCF Georgia x CRF Castle rock jasper. KIDDED:
TinyHooves SW Caliope x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
Apple Hill Kids GB LillyBug x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
DreamWeavers WK Shirely x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
TinyHooves CC SweatPea x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:

Some arent mine, but they are close friends lol wooooo im so excited


----------



## mommaB

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

ok here is SUnshine and I's lineup!

Fainters

SLR Tina X Ahart Acres Boomer Due Jan 17th Kidded: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
SLR Rosie X Ahart Acres Boomer Due Jan 18th Kidded: :kidred: :kidblue:

Nigerians

Candy(unreg nigi) X HbarH Getcha Some Due NOW kidded: :kidred: :kidred:

Eva (unreg nigi) X Camanna ZH Red Robin Haze due Feb 10th kidded: :kidblue: :kidred:

Ahtanum's Little Liza Jane X Camanna ZH Red Robin Haze due Feb 15th Kidded: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Sugar Pine RHB Sunset Splash X Camanna ZH Red Robin Haze due Mar 12th Kidded:

Sugar Pine M sunset Eve X Camanna ZH Red Robin Haze due Mar 16th Kidded:

Thats it for now. May add more if the Jr does come into heat!


----------



## Haviris

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Nice 01/08/11 :kidred: 
Henryetta 01/09/11 :kidred: 
Flower 03/02/11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
April 04/03/11 :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## NubianLover

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

All three does are bred to my registered purebred nubian Heaven's Ridge Ma Buster.
El Lomah Ophelia - Due 02/11/11 Kidded: 02/12/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
El Lomah Sophia - Due 02/14/11 Kidded: 02/14/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Destinys Delite Hannah - due 03/02/11 Kidded: 03/02/11 :kidblue: :kidred:

3 boys and 3 girls


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I like this thread! 

Nigerian Dwarf:
Lil' Hill Flashback x Lazy Q Helen kidded 1/9/11: :kidblue: :kidblue: Blizzard and Snowstorm
Lil' Hill Flashback x Tiny Dancers Tessie kidded 1/10/11: :kidred: Snowbell


----------



## firelight27

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

All Nigerian Dwarf Goats.

Doe x Buck | Due Date/Kidding Date | Kids
______________________________________

Tualatin Acres D. Black Pearl x Northern Fork WP Tomahawk |Kidded Feb. 25 | :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: - 1 DOA

Tualatin Acres Dakota Oreo x Northern Fork WP Tomahawk | Kidded March 27| :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: - Unfortunately the smallest doe passed shortly after birth. Her lungs seemed under-developed.

Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge x Northern Fork WP Tomahawk | Kidded April 14 | :kidblue: :kidred:

Roc N Ewe K Sherry x Little Dipper R Big Spender | Kidded May 1 | :kidred:

Apothecary Farm Poit x Northern Fork WP Tomahawk | Kidded July 4 | :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
N/A


----------



## fruittartcaprines

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here goes 

Bayberry x Durian kidded 1/09/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Pineapple x Durian
Rendevous x Durian
Apple x Durian


----------



## GoldenSeal

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Dec 9th - Affair - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Jan 5 - Raven - :kidred: 
Jan 6 - Harmony - :kidblue: :kidred: 
Jan 9 - Rosamunde - :kidblue: :kidred: 
Jan 10 - Amber - :kidred: :kidred: 
March - Dessa - :kidred: :kidred: 
March - Candy - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: (one buck was stillborn)
March - Melody - :kidred: :kidblue: 
:kidblue: = 9
:kidred: = 9


----------



## myfainters

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Good idea to start a new one for this year Roger!

Here's mine:

Leilani X Gage: due Feb. 4,2011; kidded: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Mimzi X Gage: due Feb. 5,2011; kidded: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Shadow X Gage:due Feb.5,2011; kidded: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Sapphire X Gage: due Feb. 20,2011;kidded: :kidblue: :kidred: 
PGCH Bree X Shooter: due March 15;kidded: :kidred: :kidred: 
Susie X Tonka: due March 18; kidded: :kidred: :kidred: 
Delight X Gage: Due April 7; kidded: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Rosey X Gage Due ?? kidded: kidded July 2nd; :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Afida X Gage kidded; July 3rd; :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Bree X Gage: kidded: December 17; :kidred: :kidred: 
Miss Muffet X Ten: kidded: December 22; :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Patches X Arny: kidded December 20th: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Poppy X ten: Kidded December 26th: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

It will be a BUSY year!!!! Especially since we already have 11 kids on the ground from late December 2010 kiddings!!! LOL


----------



## WarPony

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I get to join in on this finally!!!! YAY!!!

Winter kidding season:

Sage X Parsley: kidded 1-15-11 :kidblue: 
Rosemary X Parsley: kidded 1-10-11 :kidblue: 
Thyme X Parsley: kidded 1-13-11 :kidblue:

fall kidding season:

Sage X Parsley: Kidded 10-4-11 :kidred:


----------



## wookiee

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Three fresheners this year.

Jolene - Kidded 1/14/2011 - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

Amy - Kidded 1/29/2011 - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

Katja - Kidded 1/24/2011 - :kidblue: :kidblue:

Total: 5 boys, 3 girls


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

*Boers*
VYK Dora: Due Feb 28,2011; Kidded:
Olina: Due Mar 1,2011; Kidded:
SRBC Ariel: Due Mar 1,2011; Kidded:
Frunsa: Due Mar 7,2011; Kidded:
VYK Feila: Due Mar 10,2011;kidded:

*Nubians*
Lacey Beth: Due April Maybe?? :? (we kinda goofed); Kidded:


----------



## AngelGoats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Ok, this will be fun!

Betsy Due Feb 14th - or sooner :?

Cupcake Due Mar 1st

Lilly - Due Mar 5th

Luna - Due Mar 14th

Rose Due Mar 25th

Bella - Due ??? I am thinking early April

Poppy - Due June 5th


----------



## coconutheadfarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here on Coconut Head, we're waiting for:
Kavi x Oreo- 1/16/11 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Coconut x Kama- 1/16/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Kala x Oreo- 1/17/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Capuccino x Oreo- 1/30/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Patches x Kama (& Oreo...)- :kidblue: :kidred: 
Coffee x Kama- :kidred: :kidblue: 
Boots x Oreo- :kidred:


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Let's see...I have 13 does to freshen, 6 lamanchas, 4 saanens, 2 recorded grades, and 1 alpine...all due within a week and a half oh each other....oh boy. :ROFL:


----------



## Paige

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

the first four of mine go between Feb. 26 and march 7, then the last goes may 22. So here they are!

Juli Ann x Goliath:
Mystery x Goliath:
Girl Scout x Goliath:
Satin x Squirt:
Garnet x Torque:


----------



## Dodge 'Em

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Jerico Farms Icon x Dodge 'Ems Fury Kidded 1-17 :kidblue: Plum Crazy
Icon x Silk Kidded 1-16 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Icon X Nannie Kidded 1-18 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Icon x Covergirl Kidded 1-18 :kidblue: Trailduster :kidblue: 
Icon x Butter Died while preg. 
Icon x Indy Died while preg.
Icon x Maria 2-21-11 :kidblue: Cummins
Icon x Poppy 2-13-11 :kidblue:Neon :kidred: Panther Pink
Icon x Junie B. Jones 2-26-11 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Icon x Suzette 2-16-11 :kidblue: Jack Ratchett :kidred: Jeepster :kidred: Journey
Icon x Naima 2-16-11 :kidblue: Custom Royal :kidblue:
Icon x EGGSqusite 4-18 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Icon x EGGSotique 4-21 :kidblue: Catch Me Copper :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Icon x Poo 4-30 :kidblue: Icon Jr. :kidred:Spirit

TOTAL 21 :kidblue: 
5 :kidred:
Not all kids have been named yet.

CAN WE SAY A BUCKY KIND OF YEAR???? :GAAH:


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here at Dairylicious, we are anxiously waiting for kids! Of course, for three of milkers, I have to DNA test the kids because my Jr buck kept jumping-digging-climbing-squeezing in with the does while my Sr buck was trying to breed them. <sigh>

* Netzi x Firewall due 2/19, kidded 2/19 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
* Hailey x ???, due 2/19, kidded 2/23 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
* Red x Cezi, due 2/24, kidded 2/23 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
* Storm x ??? due 3/2, kidded ________
* Bella x ??? due 3/3, kidded ________
* Indigo x Firewall due 4/25, kidded ________

First Fresheners:
* Gypsy x Cezi due 7/6, kidded _________
* Daffy x Cezi due 7/7, kidded _________
* Brownie x Cezi due 7/8, kidded _________


----------



## jodief100

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Little Green Pastures Farm in Butler, KY

Ginger: Kiko/Spanish Dam X Boer Sire 1/22 :kidred:
Cleo :Kiko Dam X Boer Sire 1/26 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack: (stilborn)
Fat Girl: Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 1/31 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (died two days later)
Mama: %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 2/3 :kidred:
Broken Horn: Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 2/12 :kidblue: :kidblue:
Patches: %Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 3/10 :kidblue: :kidblue:
Goat: %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 3/14 :kidblue: :kidblue:
Molly: Boer Dam x Boer Sire 3/28 :kidblue: :kidred:
Nefer: Kiko Dam x Boer SIre 3/29 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Butthead: %Kiko Dam x Boer Sire 3/30 :kidred: :kidred:
Stupid: Boer Dam x Boer Sire 4/30 :kidblue: :kidred:
Yogurt: Kiko/Boer Dam x Boer Sire 5/4 :kidblue:
Whiney: %Boer Dam x Boer Sire 5/14 :kidblue: :kidblue: (died at 1 day)
Jazmine: LaMancha Dam x LaMancha Sire :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Angel- :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:
22- :kidred: :kidblue: 
Wild- :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: all still born, premature
5
15
17
20
21
23
24
25


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Most of these are Lamancha's but I have a couple that are alpine and alpine saanen cross doe's. all bred to Lamancha bucks

Tara: due 1-29-11 / Kidded:2/1/11 :kidblue: 
Mysti: due 2-5-11 / Kidded:2/6/11 :kidred: 
Yvonne: due 2-23-11 / Kidded:2/21/11 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Ping: due 3-1-11 / kidded: 3/2/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Wee One: due 4-14-11 / Kidded: 4/14/11 :kidred: 
Yoppe: due 4-16-11 / :doh: waiting still must have took on later date Kidded: 5/3/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Wyoming: due 4-20-11 / Kidded:4/19/11 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Twinkle: due 4-23-11 / Kidded: 4/25/11 :kidblue:

Total of 8 doe's due

:kidblue: : 7
:kidred: : 5


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I love kidding season! Mine are bred for Feb/Mar babies.

Karma: kidded 3-6-11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (First girl DOA)

Bandi: kidded 3-15-11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Tatonka: Kidded 3-13-11: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Rachel: kidded 3-6-11 :kidred: :kidblue:

Valentine: kidded 3-19-11 :kidblue:

Stormy: kidded 3-27-11 :kidred: :kidblue:

Cricket: kidded 3-6-11 :kidblue: Emergency C section, DOA and lost doe

Jinxy: kidded 4-28-11 :kidred: :kidblue:

Seven: (July)

Our total: 10 :kidred: and 7 :kidblue:


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here at CapriGem we have a small herd of Registered Nigerian Dwarf goats (Western PA).

2-3-2011
Maplewood Hill Top Gilded Lily X Dill's BF Emerson Drive = :kidred: :kidred:

3-18-2011
Maplewood Hill Top Nutmeg X New Moon FH Redhawk = :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

*Winter kiddings*

12-21-11
CapriGem Hazelnut Splash X Dill's BF Emerson Drive 
= :kidred: :kidred:

12-22-11
Maplewood Hill Top Tawny X Dill's BF Emerson Drive
= :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue:

12-22-11
Maplewood Hill Top Faith X Dill's BF Emerson Drive
= :kidred: :kidred:

And that is the complete CapriGem 2011 kidding season!


----------



## peggy

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

*Sabrina kidded Jan. 28, 2011,* :kidred:


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Zoe x Shiraz *Due:* *02-20-11* *Kidded:* *2-24-11 *(day 154) :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Feb. 9, 2011
Perdy - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Rory - :kidred: :kidred: 
Mini-manchas


----------



## fiberchick04

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

We aren't quite done kidding for the year but here is what we have so far.

January 1, 2011
Annie - :kidblue: :kidred: Unfortunately :kidred: died a week later

January 2, 2011
Maori- :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sapphire- :kidblue: :kidblue:

January 4, 2011
Danika- :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: second boy was a still born monster kid

January 9, 2011
Charcoal- :kidred:

We have two does that are due the end of march, and one due the end of June.


----------



## chelsboers

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here are my does. The next four that are due were pasture bred and will be FF so it should get interesting:

Daisy Kidded 2/3/2011- :kidred: :kidblue: 
Poppy Kidded 2/5/2011- :kidred: :kidblue: 
Mary Kidded 2/9/2011- :kidred: :kidred: 
Talia Due 3/10-3/20: kidded 3/22 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Ginger Due 3/10-3/22: kidded 3/21 :kidred: :kidred: 
Jade Due 3/10-3/22: kidded 3/22 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Sophie Due 3/10-3/22: kidded 3/21 :kidred: 
Jewel Due 5/1-5/25: kidded 5/8 :kidred:

2011 Total 9 :kidred: 5 :kidblue:


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I am new to the goat world, all my critter's are rescue's so not sure on breed or due date.

Rose-bud - according to vet any day now


----------



## bleatinghearts

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Bonnie (Kidked April 20) :kidblue: :kidred: 
Sara (Kidded April 24) :kidred: 
Lili (Kidded April 26) :kidblue: :kidred: 
Penny (due May 11????)


----------



## TheMixedBag

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Milky Way (due whenever)-kidded 2/21- 1 buck, 1 doe
Jenny (due March 16)-kidded 3/14-2 bucks
Talala (due March 29-we don't actually have her home yet)-


----------



## KozaGirl

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

We have boers and nubians.

Cookie X PB Boer FF Kidded 2-6-11 :kidred: 
Charity X PB Nubian Kidded 2-13-11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Holly x Huey Due March 24
Bambi x Huey Due March 28
Sabrina x Huey Due April 10
Josie x Petie Due? Any day now
Callie x Huey Due May 11
Maddie x Huey???
Flower x Kermie Due May 24


----------



## GoatJoy

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Joy Kidded on 2/27/11: :kidblue: 
Gracie Kidded:


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here at Hawks View Farm we have had 4 does kid-we are done until June: (we have Nigerian Dwarf Goats)

Capricopia's Marcia Mellow (Marcie): 2/22/11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Capricopia's JackieO: 3/20/11 :kidred:

Moonspinner's Cisco's Cree: 3/13/11 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Fiona 3/18/11 :kidred:

Lil Luck Diamond: (due 2nd week of June)

I'm pleased this year-one doeling from each breeding...that is the best luck I could have asked for-and keeping one buckling for a new herdsire (from Cree's kids).


----------



## ettasmama

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

ND goats 
Both still currently being boarded till I get my permit from the city but just as excited anyway.

Iris - :kidred: :kidred: 
Angelina - not bred


----------



## rrooster76

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Goose- Due: 3/5 Kidded: 2/28 :kidblue: :kidred:

Sweetheart- Due: 3/5 Kidded: 3/3 :kidred: :kidred:

Beauty- Due: 4/26 Kidded:


----------



## maple hill farm tina

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

We have one mini-nubian, and the rest are Nigerian Dwarf goats:

Enchanted Hill Oh'Seven X Timberwood Bailey: kidded February 2, 2011: :kidblue:

Maple Hill Farm Vega X Enchanted Hill Marmot: kidded March 2, 2011: :kidred:

Reluctant Acres Hope (Jitterbug) X Enchanted Hill Marmot: kidded March 5, 2011: :kidblue:

Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot: kidded June 19, 2011 :kidblue: :kidred:

Kush-Hara Che X Enchanted Hill Marmot: did not settle this season


----------



## dixiegirl3179

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I wanna play now that I have something to post!

Mabel kidded 3/14 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Clara kidded 3/19 :kidblue:

Lost a buck and doe kid out of the rescue doe. Waiting on 3 more to kid between now and mid April. They all look like it will be any time though.


----------



## jglfainters

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here are mine:

RumbaXBrig kidded :kidblue: 
JanieXLaredo kidded: :kidblue: 
MaddyXBrig kidded: :kidblue: :kidred:
ShayXBrig kidded: :kidblue: 
Lola X Laredo kidded: :kidblue: 
Fira X Brig due kidded: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Addy X Laredo kidded: :kidblue: 
Shyna X Laredo kidded: :kidred:

Total for the year is: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: (7boys & 3 girls out of 8 does)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> LOVE THIS!
> 
> Heres my line up!
> 
> AMF... And then some(Daisy) x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
> CRF Castle Rock Porsche x CRF Castle rock jasper. KIDDED:
> Apple Hill kids QCF Georgia x CRF Castle rock jasper. KIDDED:
> TinyHooves SW Caliope x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
> Apple Hill Kids GB LillyBug x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:
> DreamWeavers WK Shirely x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED:
> TinyHooves CC SweatPea x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED: :kidred: :kidred:
> 
> Some arent mine, but they are close friends lol wooooo im so excited


A couple more that need to be added!

Jenny x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Padme x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED: :kidblue: 
Shiloh x CRF Castle Rock Jasper. KIDDED: :kidblue:

SO FAR, count is 5 does, 5 bucks


----------



## SweetSaanens

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Starlight bred? Due 3/14/2011 - :kidblue: :kidblue: on 3/32011. 2nd kid and Starlight died during delivery.

Sierra bred 10/30/2010: due in March. Kidded 4/3/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Saraphina bred 10/31/2010: due in March. Kidded 4/4/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Nutmeg bred 11/20/2010: due April 17. Kidded 4/18/2011 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

:kidblue: =6
:kidred: =3


----------



## KatieT

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Margo kidded March 16 - :kidred:


----------



## CindyS

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Nelly x Archie :kidblue: :kidblue:

Lola x Archie :kidblue: :kidred:

Goatie x Archie :kidblue: :kidred:

all nubians


----------



## EstellaMA

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Nemo X Caviar = 3/17/2011 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Nemo X Trixie = 3/23/2011 :kidblue:
Nemo X Faline = 11/18/2011 :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## SNKGoats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

All Alpine crosses bred to Chopstick

Envy, Kidded 2/10/11= :kidblue: :kidred: (lost both...premature)
Luci, Kidded 3/16/11= :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Cally, Kidded ?/??/11=


----------



## Clear Crescent

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Aoife x Cloud: :kidred: plus bones of :kidblack: 
April May x Cloud: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Graffogefarms

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Ok - our first this year - Little Cat - had a single doe, on Tuesday last 29th March ! :ROFL: :kidred:


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I get to post now. :greengrin: I'm done for the year.

Valentine Kidded 3-25-11 with :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Clementine kidded 4-18-11 with :kidred: :kidred:

Nice how Clem decided to wait till I had color setting on my hair. I was coaching from the bathroom window telling her to hold on for 30 minutes so my color would set and I could rinse. She did. As soon as I jumped out of the shower and put my pj's back on and ran out she got in the bigger shed and went to work. I'm very proud of her. This was her first time and she did great. Good thing we own our own business cause we ran late this morning. 

Gina and 14 goats and 2 sheep


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Larissa 3-17 :kidred: 
Choclate 3-22 :kidred: 
Sam 3-29 :kidred: 
Janus 3-30 :kidred: 
Talia 3-31 :kidred: :kidblue:

done until Fall then:

Marigold 8-22 :kidblue: 
Special 9-11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Mama 9-22 DOA :kidblue: 
Vanilla 11-25 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Nala 11-8 :kidblue: 
Honey 11-14 :kidblue:

Keep those girls coming!! I love my girls!


----------



## aslfcmom

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Queenie (1/2 Saanen 1/2 nubian) kidded Mach 4, 2011 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Angela (alpine) :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## WEPEEPS

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

March--Olivia Dahaveitall-- :kidred: :kidblue: 
March--Sausalita-- :kidred: 
March--Macadamia-- :kidred:


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Patches FF ---- 04/12/11 :kidred:


----------



## luvmyherd

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

It has been a buck year for us: All Toggenburgs
ChaCha March3 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Shasta March18 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Curiouser March 18 :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Jimily

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

This is neat! I've always wondered what everyone else was having. Here was our count on the Dairy side this year:
Peach 3-28 :kidblue: Pit (Nubian)
Plum 3-29 :kidred: Juniper :kidred: Laurel :kidblue: Stone (Nubian)
Iris 3-31 :kidred: Willow :kidred: Aspen :kidred: Ginger (Nubo)
Fern 4-1 :kidred: Daffodil :kidblue: Lars :kidblue: Knuckles (Nutogg)

Final Dairy tally: 6 girls, 4 boys, woot a girl year! This was also apparently a 'have triplets' year too!

I'll go recount the meat side (Boer) in a bit as there are so many more over there!

Cheers!
Jimily


----------



## Krista

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Easter Kids, woohoo!
2 :kidred: 
More on the way...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

So far, out of our 8 does we have gotten:

Oreo - :kidblue: 
Pye - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Charlotte - :kidblue: 
Rosalie - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Danni - :kidred: :kidblue:
Jane - :kidred: :kidblue:
Wonder - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Bella - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Alice - :kidred: :kidred:

We still have 1 (maybe 2) more does to kid, so I hope we will be adding more girls soon!

And then, our friend borrowed our buck and got:

Oopsie - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Meka - :kidblue: 
Matti - :kidred:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Kidded 2/26 Flipper (50% Boer Cross) Ryder :kidred: Nevada :kidred: Durango :kidblue: 
Kidded 3/9 Tern (Full Blood Boer) Malibu :kidred: Cooper :kidblue: 
Kidded 6/13 Carrie (Purebred Boer) Faith :kidred:


----------



## mliga

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Born in April

Hazel: :kidblue:

Harriet: :kidred: :kidred:

Michelle in WV


----------



## CottonwoodCroft

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

We had nine does give birth this year all nigerians except for one mini nubian.

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Que Sera Sera Bright Eyes = 3/11 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Calypso(mini nubian) = 3/17 :kidred: :kidred:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Aura TW Pandora = 3/21 :kidred: :kidred:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Sunrise Farm Bahama Mama = 3/29 :kidred: :kidred:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x SDK's BOH Ginger Rogers = 4/27 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Sugar = 5/7 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:

*B Old Mountain Farm Triumph Tulip*S x Aura TW Haley's Comet = 5/8 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Aura ELI Good Morning Sunshine = 5/16 :kidblue:

Aura CJ Happy Appy x Cinder = 5/18 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

I can finally join this!

Sasha...one :kidblue: and one :kidred:


----------



## VincekFarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Appoline x Titan = 3/26 :kidred:

Dahlia x Titan = 3/26 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Faye x Titan = 3/25 :kidred: :kidred:

Bejeweled x Titan = 4/18 :kidred: :kidblue:

Definantly a doe year for me! :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo:

(Nigerian Dwarves)


----------



## nubians2

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 6/3/2011 my first and only for this year!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Mabel x Dude DOB: 3-25-11 :kidred: Retained :kidblue: Sold 
Maggy x Legend DOB: 4-8-11 :kidred: Sold 
Herbie x Legend DOB: 4-27-11 :kidblue: Sold :kidred: sold :kidred: Sold :kidred: 
Stella x Dude DOB: 4-19-11 :kidblue: Sold :kidblue: Sold 
Jazz (Sold) x Legend DOB 5-8-11 (Mothers Day kidding) :kidred: RIP :kidred: Sold :kidred: Sold 
A pretty good doe year :thumbup:


----------



## SunBleached Goats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Belle Heir X Blitzen 1/2/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Erica X Blitzen 2/16/11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Cinderella X Blitzen 2/17/11 :kidred: 
Heart Strings X Blitzen 2/18/11 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Finnis X Blitzen 2/24/11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Prom Queen X Cuervo 3/12/11 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Swizzle X Toshiba 3/24/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Luz Cinda X Whisky 3/30/11 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Hannah X Whiskey 4/4/11 :kidred: 
Mia X Whiskey 4/6/11 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Cordelia X Whiskey 5/2/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Kimono X Whiskey 
Phreedom X Whiskey
Sorrel X Whiskey
Vodka X Whiskey
Mandi X Whiskey

So far so good :stars: few more due soon hope to keep the doelings coming


----------



## ShannonM

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Here are mine... 

MilkyWay x Jasper: Kidded 7/4/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Bluebell x Braveheart: Kidded 7/5/11 :kidred: :kidred: 
Joan x Jasper: Kidded 7/10/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Ginger x Jasper: Kidded 7/10/11 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
I also had 
Jade x Braveheart: Miscarried 5/15/11 :kidred: 

MilkyWay is that only Pygmy the rest of the does are Nigerians as are the bucks


----------



## freckles

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Clara Bell= :kidblue: :kidred:
kidded July 1, 2011
Nubians


----------



## Willow

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Willow Meadow Farm, Lunenburg, MA - Nigerian Dwarf Goats

Fairlea Nashoba x Algedi Farms MH Solaris - 3/26 premature-all deceased 
:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Fairlea Avalon x Rosasharn TL Cauldron -5/15 :kidblue: :kidred:

Twin Creeks Trace of Silver x Dragonfly G Watermark - 
5/18 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Proctor Hill Farm Willow x Proctor Hill Farm Cuervo Gold * - 
6/14 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: [1 doe deceased]


----------



## chooky

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Pedigree Nubians:
Flicker: 24 June :kidblue: :kidred: (late miscarriage  )
Poppet: 19 June :kidblue: (Jack) :kidred: (Maggie) :kidred: (Wendy) :leap: 
Flamingo: 1 August, a huge :kidblue:


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Lets see here:

Davy Hollow's Pheobe x "name unknown" ND buck = 5/21 :kidred: :kidblue:

Bedlam Manor's Mercedes (aka Lissa) x Jasper = 6/7 :kidblue:


----------



## 4hmama

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Zoe x Nick - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: (retaining doeling)
CeeCee x Lego - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: (lost doeling) 
Zippy x Hank - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Autumn x Lego - :kidblue: :kidred: 
Cocoa x Lego - :kidred: :kidred: 
Angel x Lego - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sweetheart x Lego - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: (lost buckling) (retaining doeling)
Violet x Hank - :kidred: :kidblue: 
Mocha x Hank - :kidred: :kidblue: (possibly retaining kids) 
Crescent x Hank - :kidred: (retaining doeling)
Lilly x Hank - :kidred: (retaining doeling)
Bonnie x Lego - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Luna x Lego - :kidred: :kidblue:
Heritage x Hank - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: (possibly retaining doeling)

It's so hard NOT to keep 'em all! Babies are so cute!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

50% Boer Flipper x Red Gate Rawhide on 2/26 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Full Blood Boer Tern x Red Gate Rawhide on 3/9 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Purebred Boer Carrie x Back 2 Nature Frozen Tundra on 6/17 :kidred: 
Hopefully a couple does bred to a solid black buck "Ray" for fall...We have all traditional boers for now...will see what we get!!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

These are all June/July kiddings.

Luna x Warlock: :kidred: 
Irina x Warlock: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Jezzy x Warlock: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Goldie x Heartbreakr: :kidred: :kidred: 
Silk x Warlock: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Rainy x Sparks: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Amulet x Sparks: :kidred: :kidred: 
Tansy x Sparks: :kidred: 
Glimmr x Heartbreakr: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sophie x Buckeroo: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sarai x Warlock: :kidred: :kidred: 
Glory x Honor: :kidred: :kidred: 
Electra x Chance: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sadie x Warlock: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Cookie Dough x Sparks: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Holly x Warlock: :kidred: :kidred: 
Mygrain x Heartbreakr: :kidred: :kidred: 
Paris x Warlock: :kidred: 
Fashion x Honor: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Delight x Buckeroo: :kidblue: 
Bunny x Geum: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Rosie x Playboy: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Ayesha x Playboy: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Adora Belle x Honor: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Cassie x Warlock: :kidred: :kidred: 
Porky x Geum: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Java x Buckeroo: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sunshine x Warlock: :kidred: :kidred: 
Dottie x Heartbreakr: :kidblue: 
Tuppy x Sparks: :kidred: :kidred: 
Butterscotch x Playboy: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Champagne x Playboy: :kidred: :kidred: 
Leeza x Heartbreakr: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Brat x Warlock: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Puddin x Buckeroo: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Crystal x Heartbreakr: :kidred: :kidred: 
Chocolate x Geum: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Bluebelle x Tomahawk: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Daisy x Sparks: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:
Moonspot x Playboy: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Shamrock X Buttercup, Due: 7/27/11 Kidded: 7/28/11 :kidblue:


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Shamrock x Lily, Due: 7/31/11 kidded 7/31/11 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Shamrock x Autumn, Due: 8/2/11 Kidded: 8/1/11 :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

next time just edit your post and put them all together - edit buttons are on the top of your post to the right next to the quote button. - thank you


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Freckles x Rebel~ :kidred: :kidred:

Shadow x Enigma~

Roxy x Cinch~

Sis x Cinch~


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Rose X Tim Due April 17/kidded April 14 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Poppy X Jim Due May 27/Kidded May 25 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: (one :kidblue: doa)

Lily X Tim Due August 12/Kidded August 11 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Guest

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

So far this year:

Thunderhill P Aeon Flux x NC PromisedLand Paycheck :kidred: :kidred: 
Kids Corral Ts Blessing x Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu :kidblue: 
Kids Corral FIN Camille x Kids Corral MCC Khonsi :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Kids Corral LB CaramelloBlu x NC PromisedLand Paycheck :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:
Thunderhill A Chardonnay x Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu :kidred: :kidred: 
Anbonjo HRL Painted Daisy x Pecan Hollow Tiber :kidblue: :kidred: 
Little Tot's Estate Tiny Dancer x Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Pemberly Acres Dolnout Kisses x Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu :kidred: :kidblue: 
Kids Corral Ts Marcella x Kids Corral MCC Khonsi :kidred: :kidblue: 
Kids Corral CVF Paisley x NC PromisedLand Paycheck :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
NC PromisedLand MG Panda x Little Tot's Estate Admiral :kidblue: :kidblue: 
TX TwinCreeks Radiance x Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Kids Corral FIN Splendor x Kids Corral MCC Khonsi :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Kids Corral CR Thimble x NC PromisedLand Paycheck :kidred: :kidblue: 
Gypsy Moon CM Hannah Montanna x Little Tot's Estate Admiral :kidblue:


----------



## rosti

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Altheda kidded June 21st :kidred: :kidred:

Blanket kidded July 14th :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## parkinsonfarms

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Doll kidded :kidblue: :kidblue: on Feb. 28th
Candy kidded :kidred: :kidred: (one didn't make it. ) On March 6
Coco kidded :kidblue: on April 25
Gonna have more still.


----------



## Randi

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Olivia Dehaveitall 9/8/2011 :kidblue:


----------



## ThatsJustJessi

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Sadie 10/3/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Daisy 10/10/11 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## groovyoldlady

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Bluebird Pond's Annika Zappa (we call her Annie) blessed us with 2 bucks in September. 
:kidblue: Groovy Goat's Rutherford
:kidblue: Groovy Goat's Ulysses


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Rose - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Poppy - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Lily - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally*

Well if me and my calculator are right as of this second with everyone recording what they had TGS had 369 Bucks and 380 Does born in 2011. If their are anymore additions please post them after this post so I can add them in. Thanks everyone I think this is really fun to keep track of every year. I will be starting a new one for 2012.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 369 Bucks/ 380 does*

MD Dreamcatcher's Ivy X Deb's Whisperwoods CYJ BradPitt: :kidblue: :kidred: (doa :kidred: not sure if that counts)
MD Dreamcatcher's Poppy X BRB Tiny Town Fu Manchu: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 369 Bucks/ 380 does*

Elsie ~ :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## concobabe5

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 369 Bucks/ 380 does*

Just Jewel - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:

State of Grace - :kidred: :kidblue: ( :kidred: DOA)


----------



## brbn

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 369 Bucks/ 380 does*

All December born Boer goats

Lucky Penny :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Mirage :kidred: 
Jade :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Pardon Me Alice :kidblue: 
Shadow Dancer :kidblue: :kidred: 
DD :kidred: 
Ginger :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Misteltoe :kidblue: :kidblue:

Anna Burkholder
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 374 Bucks/ 387 does....Doe year*

Updated


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 382 Bucks/ 395 does....Doe year*

sorry I just updated mine. I added 3 buck kids and 2 doe kids. I am done for the year.


----------



## Bit of Everything

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 382 Bucks/ 395 does....Doe year*

Here is my kidding record for 2011

Jan 2011

Ruby :kidblue: :kidblue:

Curly Sue :kidblue: :kidred:

Feb. 2011

Sugar :kidred: :kidblue:

Snickers :kidblue: :kidblue:

December 2011

Diamond :kidred: :kidblue:

Ruby :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 382 Bucks/ 395 does....Doe year*

Lacy 2/10/11: 2 doelings.


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 382 Bucks/ 395 does....Doe year*

updated again LOL


----------



## Jessica84

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 393 Bucks/ 403 does....Doe year*

This is a cute idea!!
Ok lets think back.....
Dora.... :kidblue: (R.I.P. both)
Red mom....... :kidred: :kidred: 
Black mom.... :kidblue: :kidred: 
Poly ann..... :kidred: :kidblue: 
Poly psycho.... :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Nanny.... :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Gabby...... :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Billy....... :kidblue: :kidred: 
Mommy (i have nice names, I know :wink: )....... :kidred: :kidred: 
Freckles......... :kidblue: 
And yesterday Sally......... :kidred: :kidblue: 
ok so that makes 12 :kidblue: and 8 :kidred:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 393 Bucks/ 403 does....Doe year*

again updated, can you all believe we have had 816 kids born this year between us.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 405 Bucks/ 411 does....Doe year*

That is a lot of kids!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 405 Bucks/ 411 does....Doe year*

Lets see LOL

1/1/11 Spice- :kidred: :kidblue: 
1/2/11 Gale- :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
1/4/11 Dreamer - :kidblue: :kidred: 
1/7/11 Saleen - :angelgoat: :angelgoat: 
2/3/11 Tina - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
2/11/11 Alice - :kidred: :kidred: 
2/15/11 Seven - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
2/15/11 Bing - :angelgoat: :kidblue: :kidred: 
2/15/11 Ruffian - :kidred: 
2/23/11 Tiny - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
2/17/11 Kiowa - :kidblue: 
3/8/11 Ally - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
3/17/11 Yatta - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
4/8/11 Allie - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
4/8/11 Sensation - :kidred: :kidred: 
4/17/11 Cloudy - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
4/24/11 Tatianna - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
4/30/11 Dorcas - :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
5/14/11 Atlantis - :kidblue: 
5/16/11 Ida - :kidred: :kidred: 
7/5/11 Birdy - :kidred: 
7/7/11 Dreamer - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
7/10/11 Gale - :kidred: :kidred: 
7/10/11 Wildfire - :kidred: :kidred: 
12/5/11 Kiowa - :kidblue:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 405 Bucks/ 411 does....Doe year*

Anyone else LOL

So now we are up to *868* Kids for 2011 I think that is awesome.


----------



## realfarmgirl

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

Just found this post...

Snowbell X Snoopy: 4/17/11......:kidblue: :kidred: 
Dandy X Starbuck: 2/4/11.......... :kidred: 
Suzie X Starbuck: 6/6/11........... :kidred:

Sorry so late!


----------



## logant14

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

elaina-1-2-12,lost both :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

logant14...post that kidding on the 2012 kidding tally topic...this one is for 2011 kiddings. :thumb:


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

sounds fun, I'm in:

Pumbaa x Lady, due 02/19:
Pumbaa x Roz, due 02/20:
Pumbaa x Naomi, due 02/21:

GHK Dark Fortune x Grumpy - miscarriage
GHK Dark Fortune x Lumpy, due (apx) 03/06:

GBK Alpha x Mocha, due (apx) 04/08:

Can't wait to start plugging those cute little pink and blue babies in here!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

oops, sorry, noticed it was last year's, will repost in 2012!


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 429 Bucks/ 439 does....Doe year*

now we are up to 872 Kids for 2011


----------



## CapriGem

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 430 Bucks/ 442 does....Doe year*

added 3 December 2011 kiddings 

5 :kidred: and 2 :kidblue:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 430 Bucks/ 442 does....Doe year*

Now 879 kids anyone else????????


----------



## Iwantgoats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 432 Bucks/ 447 does....Doe year*

3 :kidred: 
3 :kidblue: (one stillborn)
1 miscarried


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 432 Bucks/ 447 does....Doe year*

885 is the new number Are we going to make it to 900?


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 435 Bucks/ 450 does....Doe year*

My tally for 2011:

25 :kidblue: 26 :kidred:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 435 Bucks/ 450 does....Doe year*

Is that it? 936 We have alot of kids between us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 460 Bucks/ 476 does....Doe year*

Georgia= :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

Gingersnap= :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 460 Bucks/ 476 does....Doe year*

JOY Farm are those last years kids or this years?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 460 Bucks/ 476 does....Doe year*

oh sorry.....just had a blonde moment :roll: yes that was last year


----------



## RPC

*Re: 2011 Kidding Tally 460 Bucks/ 476 does....Doe year*

No if it was last year then you are in the first spot I just wanted to make sure I put them in the right year. I am assuming you mean last year as 2011.


----------



## RPC

Joy I added them for you so we are at 942 kids for 2011


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow lots of kids! :thumbup: 

yes sorry, 2011, Georgia: april 14, and Gingersnap: may 8 mothers day!!!


----------



## fiberchick04

I know I posted earlier, but we had 1 last doe kid. So our 2011 looked like this:

Annie :kidblue: :kidred:
Maori :kidblue: :kidred:
Sapphire :kidblue: :kidblue:
Danika :kidblue: :angelgoat: :kidred:
Charcoal :kidred:
Peanut :kidblue: :kidred:
Daisy :kidred: :kidred:
Star: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

I think thats it haha


----------



## RPC

Sammy did you delete your other post? If so how many did you add to this one because I am not adding them all up again! If you tell me how many you added I can add them to the total.


----------



## Shazzles

opps wrong year LOL


----------

